# Lecteur Shockwave 8 et lecteur Flash 5



## poulette1 (24 Février 2006)

aloha,
jessaye dinstaller ces deux logiciels, mais qd je lance l'installateur, une fois le bon emplacement chois:internet explorer 5, une fenetre apparait et me met:"
The installer couldn't find the plug-in folder.There must be a folder labelled plug in's
in the same folder as the netscape browser."
est ce que je dois jeter le dossier plug in de netscape?
je ne me sert pas de netscape, que de explorer
jai mac os 9,2,2

any idea?:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2006)

poulette1 a dit:
			
		

> aloha,
> jessaye dinstaller ces deux logiciels, mais qd je lance l'installateur, une fois le bon emplacement chois:internet explorer 5, une fenetre apparait et me met:"
> The installer couldn't find the plug-in folder.There must be a folder labelled plug in's
> in the same folder as the netscape browser."
> ...



Apparemment, le problème est que l'installeur ne trouve pas le dossier plug-in d'Internet Explorer. Donc jeter le dossier plug-in de Netscape ne servira à rien. As-tu regardé dans le dossier d'Internet Explorer si le dossier y est toujours ?

Sinon, la dernière version de Flash Player pour Mac OS 9 est la version 7. Réessaye avec celle-là.


----------



## poulette1 (26 Février 2006)

jle dossier est bien a sa place, et jai essayé ton lien, et qd jinstall ca me met le meme message d'erreur   fais chier, ya plein de site ou rien ne saffiche,


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2006)

Essaye de réinstaller Internet Explorer 5 (puis tu retentes d'installer le flash player) ou passe à Netscape 7.0.2. Moi je l'utilise, ainsi que le flash payer 7 et ça marche bien (à part que Netscape est plus lourd qu'Internet Explorer).


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer parce qu'écrit en Java. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer parce qu'écrit en Java. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Netscape, c'est le meilleur browser qui reste pour Classic, et je les ai tous essayé, il n'est pas vraiment plus lourd, car il comprend en plus le logiciel de courrier (bien mieux qu' Outlook), AIM, ICQ, un carnet d'adresse plutôt pratique, et il y a la navigation par onglets (comme sur Safari), mais il est plus long à démarrer. Je ne comprends pas qu'on utilise encore Explorer qui n'est plus supporté par Microsoft, on ne peux même plus le télécharger sur leur site depuis fin janvier, ils nous disent d'utiliser Safari (qui n'existe pas pour classic). Autre chose importante, se procurer la dernière machine Java Apple (c'est la 2.2.6), elle n'existe pas chez Apple France mais tu peux la télécharger ici
http://mirror.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3299


----------



## grig (3 Mars 2006)

Bon, il va falloir en enlever 3, il y a eu un problème, et j'ai cliqué sur envoyer 4 fois . Tu peux aussi installer le plug-in dans le dossier plug-in de netscape, le dupliquer et le glisser dans le dossier plug-ins d'explorer, même un simple alias fera l'affaire, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Kerri (3 Mars 2006)

personellement sur mes imac G3 j'utilise sous 9.2.2
Wamcom (basé sur mozilla 1.3.1) (en fait je vois pas de différence avec le "vrai" mozilla) et IE (qui est chez moi détecté par l'installeur flash)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mars 2006)

Sinon, il te reste la solution plus onéreuse de passer à Mac OS X (pas forcément Tiger), si ton Mac peut le supporter, et d'utiliser Safari ou Firefox. De toutes façons, surfer sur le Net avec OS 9 devient de plus en plus problématique (du moins chez moi) et je pense qu'un jour ou l'autre tous ceux qui sont sous OS 9 seront condamnés à passer à OS X ou à aller voir en face.


----------



## grig (4 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai, après avoir galéré avec Explorer, iCab, Mozilla plusieurs moutures dont Netscape (c'est encore ce qui marche le mieux), je suis passé sur OS X parce ça devenait problêmatique même pour remplir des formulaires, parfois je n'avais pas de clic pour envoyer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, après avoir galéré avec Explorer, iCab, Mozilla plusieurs moutures dont Netscape (c'est encore ce qui marche le mieux), je suis passé sur OS X parce ça devenait problêmatique même pour remplir des formulaires, parfois je n'avais pas de clic pour envoyer...



Ah ! Tu as réussi à ne poster qu'un seul exemplaire de ton message ! Bravo !  Tiens, pour la peine, je vais t'offrir un coup de boule vert.  


EDIT : Voilà, c'est fait.


----------



## poulette1 (4 Mars 2006)

merci a tous de vos reponses alors en fait jutilise plus explorer, jaimerai le virer de mon disk dur mais jai peur ke ca mfass des bugs, mais en tout cas jutilise netscape, javai la version 4 ...je sai plus koi,et sur le site de netscape jai trouvé la version 7 je sais plus koi non plus, sur lakel ujai pu installer shockwave et flash player, pour ke toutes ou presk les pages web saffiche et ke je puiss jouer a des jeux sur shockwave.com !yeah!
encore merci, a la revoyure...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2006)

poulette1 a dit:
			
		

> merci a tous de vos reponses alors en fait jutilise plus explorer, jaimerai le virer de mon disk dur mais jai peur ke ca mfass des bugs, mais en tout cas jutilise netscape, javai la version 4 ...je sai plus koi,et sur le site de netscape jai trouvé la version 7 je sais plus koi non plus, sur lakel ujai pu installer shockwave et flash player, pour ke toutes ou presk les pages web saffiche et ke je puiss jouer a des jeux sur shockwave.com !yeah!
> encore merci, a la revoyure...



Je suis bien content pour toi.


----------

